# Dutch ENworld meeting



## Maldur (Aug 14, 2002)

HI, 

As most dutch ENworlders could not go to GENCON. I suggest we have our own little ENWORLD gathering.

If I counted correctly there are not many dutch Enworlders and as I have a big house. My idea was to have an open house to Enworlders in the area.

Anyone up for this.

I dont want to create a mayor convention here just some chitchat, some games and the oppertunity to meet the people behind the Nicks.

If there are people who think this is a good idea, Ill pick a date and make a trip to the local supermarket for soda, beer and chips.

Cheerz, Maldur

ps If your not dutch, but are in the neighboorhood ( or willing to make the trip), your also very welcome

Ooops, accidentally posted this in the wrong forum, Im so sorry!


----------



## Twinswords (Aug 14, 2002)

Why not come together at the next ducosim convention. It's central and there is enough to do.

Twnswords


----------



## Maldur (Aug 15, 2002)

PLEASE DONT USE THIS THREAD!!!

I reposted in the general roleplaying forum!!


and Twinswords I really dont like ducosim, never have, never will!


----------

